
Here’s How Much Your iPhone Would Cost Under Sanders’ or Trump’s Trade Plans - KuraFire
https://medium.com/@kurafire/on-sanders-trump-economies-of-scale-global-development-bacc98df0df2#yc
======
pedalpete
I was having a similar discussion the other day, the problem with this line of
reasoning is that it completely ignores market economics (from what I can see,
I started skimming and couldn't find any references).

There is only so high a price the market will bear, and Apple currently makes
a significant profit on the sale of their devices. There will be an
equilibrium point where Apple (or any other device manufacturer) will figure
out what they need to do to make a device that gives them the profit they want
and gives customers the devices they want.

Apple at this point could probably cut gorilla glass out. How often do you see
an iPhone not in a case with a screen protector, so that could save them a
bit. But of course then Corning would figure out a way to be more competitive
on price, so maybe that gets back in.

I don't expect a blog post to go into depth into how Apple or anybody else may
shape their future products to fit a new reality, and I'm also not suggesting
that either Trump or Sanders are taking the correct path.

I just think it is too simplistic to say product will be so much more
expensive if we removed X or Y trade partner.

Let's say there was a significant tax on goods coming in from China. Wouldn't
that just mean less cheap useless crap being purchased by people who can't
afford it anyway?

~~~
KuraFire
A "significant tax on goods from China" is actually precisely what Trump is
saying.

> Wouldn't that just mean less cheap useless crap being purchased by people
> who can't afford it anyway?

More likely it would just cause a price hike on goods and reduce interest,
forcing companies to find alternative places to source those goods, like
Mexico.

